
Is Anti-Woke Becoming the New Woke? - b215826
https://areomagazine.com/2020/01/21/is-anti-woke-becoming-the-new-woke/
======
b215826
See also:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horseshoe_theory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horseshoe_theory)

------
iron0013
Unfortunately, I have no faith in the HN audience’s ability to actually read
the article rather than just assuming that it’s yet another standard takedown
of wokeness and initiating the usual anti-woke CJ that the article describes.

